# My keyboard is all messed up? *Fixed* Thanks!



## jtivat (Jun 14, 2003)

The keyboard on my lap top is messed up most the keys are wrong. Like if I hit "J" it types in a 1 ?
HELP! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up?*

Do you have the num lock on?
My Dell does this if The Numlock is on.
Some of the letters work but there are some that are number pad entry? Yes?
Tom


----------



## jtivat (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up?*

Nope it was not but if I put it on then they are still messed up but different like the "J" is now an H.


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up?*

Oh well that's an easy fix!
If this is a gateway....They made a batch of laptops for the dyslexic league.
You may have a collectors item /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I hope you have a sense of humor about this.
Seriously you may have to reload the keyboard driver.
As we're all so fond of hearing... I ain't never heard of this before. I felt sure that it'd be the numlock. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I did a google search and there's much written on the subject "laptop keyboard problems"
Good Luck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Your computer maybe be set up for a keyboard other than a normal one. I know a friend who can set up his keyboard for a different typing scheme. He was using it for a school class. Good luck fixing it.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Just off the top I tried something on my machine and it *MIGHT* be related to a cause of your problems.

My system has drivers for keyboards in many differen languages, and some of them make things appear in really strange places on the standard "US english QWERTY keyboard."

If you can, you might want to see if your keyboard language got changed ... Maybe it's trying to tell you something in Estonian ... 

Good luck!


----------



## Saaby (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Virus?


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Sounds like a numlock problem, all right. Notebooks usually have an embedded numeric keypad, right about where you are having that problem..........


----------



## gyverpete (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Tomas may be right. Have you checked to be sure the language is set properly?

Go to the keyboard icon in control panel to check it. 

Besides the J being messed up, what do some of the other key presses put out?


----------



## jtivat (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Ok here is the weird part if I rename a file or type in Photoshop the keyboard work fine but not in Word or on CPF?


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Whoa! 
Call a Priest. I believe that it's possessed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Still good luck
I haven't a clue why in some appz it does something else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Tom


----------



## Tomas (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

Uh, since it is messing up with (MS)Word and also with your browser (maybe MSIE?) could it be some common file that those two use that is messed up? Have you tried reinstalling either/both?

The reason I ask that is if the two are both MS products they share a lot of the behind-the-scenes stuff that, for example, Adobe Photoshop doesn't ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

I had five viruses!


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif !!!

I hope you got them cleaned out, and, solved you keyboard problem.


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: My keyboard is all messed up? *HELP!**

WHOA!!!
Thanks for posting your finale.
I'll wager that you now have an antivirus app running /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------

